# My new F5!



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi All- just had to share. Think I'm in love!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

mistrpeepers said:


> Hi All- just had to share. Think I'm in love!


Very nice! Enjoy your ride!


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Marks! Love it- just got back from a ride.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice bike, I love the reflectors and warning stickers.....


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

is that a 2012 model?
Looks sweet whatever year it is!


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you Jerdawg! It is indeed a 2012- got a sweet deal on it- could not refuse! 

Are you looking for one now- which model?


----------



## JokerSeven (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful bike!
I love the colors on the 2012 F5.


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

mistrpeepers said:


> Thank you Jerdawg! It is indeed a 2012- got a sweet deal on it- could not refuse!
> 
> Are you looking for one now- which model?


I'm on the fence between a Cannondale Synapse and a Felt Z4.
I really like the looks of the new Z4 (almost as much as your F5).


----------



## Risk3233 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm in the process of getting one in a 56 as well. How much does it weigh as it is currently equipped?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lick Skillet said:


> Nice bike, I love the reflectors and warning stickers.....



Don't forget the size sticker too  !


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

The Z4 is really nice looking as well- have your rode it yet? Really curious how a Z would compare with an F series.


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Risk3233. How tall are you? I'm about 5' 10.5 and I was right in between a 56 & 58- I'm not sure how much big of a difference there would be, so if you have an opportunity try both out just to see. Technically according to the sizing guidelines I should have gone with a 58.

As for weight- it's light as a feather. I think that without pedals the bike weight is 17.45- adding pedals it is a little over 18 pounds. I upgraded the seat on mine too, so not sure what, if any difference that would have made.

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Risk3233 (Nov 29, 2010)

I ride a 56 with a 100 mm stem. All my bikes are 56. I'm about your size and like the smaller frame with a lot of seatpost.

I probably will swap out the bars for 44 and the cranks for 175 and switch the seat for a Prologo Scratch.

I have a set of lightweight wheels that will replace the Mavics.

Are the brakes 105 or Tecktro?

Aloha.

Very nice bike.


----------



## mistrpeepers (Sep 9, 2012)

It has 105 STI's. 

Curious how the Prologo Scratch compares with the Felt SL stock- I don't think it is too bad, but not sure if I've been on it long enough to know.

Have you seen this site? Great way to compare bikes side by side:

2012 Felt F5 - Road Bike components, specs and parts.


----------



## Deni01 (Nov 27, 2012)

That is one very nice looking bike.

Hope you enjoy riding it


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

Sweet looking ride. :thumbsup:


----------

